# Nikon battery recall



## Don Haines (Jul 7, 2017)

I know that many of us span multiple systems, so those of us who shoot Nikon should be aware of a battery recall...

http://www.nikonusa.com/en/service-and-support/service-advisories/h0ndzaip/EN-EL15-Rechargeable-Li-ion-Battery-Pack-Recall.html


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 7, 2017)

All Li-on batteries are potentially dangerous, and companies are more aware of it due to pressure from safety agencies. Treat them carefully, always use Canon chargers for Canon batteries, same for Nikon, don't use them if they are hot, as when pulled out of a hot car that has been sitting in the summer sun. Let them cool first. Charging hot batteries can cause a thermal runaway (meltdown). The Canon battery / charger combination have circuitry to attempt to prevent this, but cheap third party chargers have been known to damage it in the batteries.


----------

